# Help me build a recipe: Tobaccos



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

In the first episode of my "help me build" series: I have a question for all experienced DIY'ers on the forum, to get your creative juices flowing. Rule #1 is the death of us all, and with that in mind I want to see if the "help me build" threads would be viable. It allows DIY'ers to help each other come up with recipes based on *what the person has available.* Obviously this would be on a case-by-case basis, but let's see how it works out.

For this "episode".. help me come up with good recipes for a tobacco flavour profile, please? Use any combination of the below as you wish:

*TOBACCOS*

7 Leaves Ultimate FA
Cowboy Blend FA
Desert Ship Blend FA
Flue Cured Tobacco INW
Gold Ducat INW
Maxx Blend INW
RY4 Double TPA
Virginia FA

*ADDITIVES AND SWEETENERS*

Acetyl Pyrazine TPA
Brown Sugar TPA
Ethyl Maltol TPA
Koolada TPA
Menthol TPA
Polar Blast FA
Smooth TPA
Sweet and Tart TPA
Sweetener (Sucralose) TPA
Vanilla Classic (Madagascar) FA

*NUTS*

Almond FA
Butter Pecan FW
Hazelnut FA
Peanut Butter TPA

*FRUIT*

Apple TPA
Apple Fuji FA
Apricot (Armenia) FA
Banana FA
Banana Cream LA
Bergamot FA
Blackberry CAP
Blackcurrant FA
Blueberry CAP
Blueberry Extra TPA
Cactus INW
Cantaloupe TPA
Coconut TPA
Forest Fruit FA
Guava FA
Guava (Sweet) CAP
Lemon (Juicy) JF
Lychee FA
Mango TPA
Mango (Sweet) CAP
Mangosteen FA
Nectarine TPA
Orange FA
Papaya TPA
Passion Fruit FA
Peach FA
Peach TPA
Peach (Honey) JF
Peach (Juicy) TPA
Peach (White) FA
Pear TPA
Pear Candy TPA
Pineapple (Golden) CAP
Pineapple (Juicy) TPA
Pomegranate TPA
Raspberry TPA
Raspberry (Malina) INW
Shisha Strawberry INW
Strawberry TPA
Strawberry (Red Touch) FA
Strawberry (Ripe) TPA
Sweet Strawberry CAP
Tangerine (Sweet) v1 CAP
Watermelon TPA

*CREAMS / YOGURTS / CUSTARDS*

Bavarian Cream TPA
Butter TPA
Butter Cream CAP
Cream Fresh FA
Creamy Yogurt CAP
Custard FA
Dulce de Leche TPA
Greek Yogurt TPA
Marshmallow TPA
Meringue FA
Milk TPA
Nutella FW
Sweet Cream TPA
Vanilla Custard TPA
Vanilla Custard v1 CAP
Vanilla Swirl TPA
Vienna Cream FA

*BAKERY / DESSERT / CEREALS*

Banana Nut Bread TPA
Biscuit INW
Butterscotch FW
Cake Batter CAP
Caramel FA
Cereal 27 CAP
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) TPA
Chocolate FA
Cinnamon Danish Swirl CAP
Cocoa FA
Cookie (Biscotto) FA
Cream Cheese Icing LA
Frosted Donut TPA
Glazed Doughnut CAP
Graham Cracker (Clear) TPA
Joy FA
Maple Syrup TPA
New York Cheesecake v1 CAP
Oatmeal Cookie TPA
Pie Crust TPA
Sugar Cookie v2 CAP
Tiramisu FA
Torrone FA
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream CAP
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TPA
Vanilla Cupcake v1 CAP
White Chocolate TPA
Yellow Cake FW

*BEVERAGE
*
Coffee Espresso FA
Lemonade FW
Liquid Amber FA
Pina Colada TPA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Adding an entry of my own (this recipe isn't mine, I got it from the forum but forgot from whom.. please let me know so that I can credit you for this amazing recipe):

*Winston (MTL)
*
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 0.2%
Cowboy Blend (FA): 1%
Vanilla Classic Madagascar (FA): 1.2%
Virginia (FA): 4%

9mg
60vg / 40pg
Steep: 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/5/18)

Please edit your list a bit as it is just too long to work through... Perhaps group by fruit, tobacco, bakery and creams, etc as it gets messy trying to decipher...

Just a thought...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Great thread @aktorsyl 

I say:
7 Leaves + Desert Ship + Menthol 

Disclaimer : NOOB DIYer alert. Have never mixed the above and don't ask me the percentages - but i just wanted to contribute something to your thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Please edit your list a bit as it is just too long to work through... Perhaps group by fruit, tobacco, bakery and creams, etc as it gets messy trying to decipher...
> 
> Just a thought...


Good point, the lines just get really blurry between desserts/beverages/creams/custards - but I edited the original

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/5/18)

*ONE*
2% Gold Ducat INW
1% Maxx Blend INW
0.5% Butter Cream 
5% Cap Van Custard

*TWO*
2% Gold Ducat INW
1% Vanilla Bourbon FA
2% Peach (Honey) JF
1% Mango FA

*THREE*
3% RY4 Double TPA
2% Caramel FA
0.5% Biscuit INW
2% Sugar Cookie v2 CAP
3% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream CAP
0.2% Acetyl Pyrazine TPA
1% Vanilla Bourbon FA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Wow, @Rude Rudi - those sound amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

*APPLE TOBACCO:
*
Butterscotch (FW): 6%
Apple Fuji (FA): 1.5%
RY4 Double (TFA): 3.5%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP): 3%
Ethyl Maltol (TFA): 1%
Virginia (FA): 1%

*OLD BAILEY:
*
7 Leaves Ultimate (FA): 2%
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 0.3%
Biscuit (INW): 0.8%
Vanilla Classic (FA): 1%
Hazelnut (FA): 0.5%
Liquid Amber (FA): 0.6%
Sweet Cream (TFA): 1.2%
Almond (FA): 0.3%
Torrone (FA): 0.2%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA): 1.8%
RY4 Double (TFA): 3%


(not my original recipes, just renamed them over the course of many months)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

nice thread, subscribed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Rude Rudi - those sound amazing


I wholeheartedly agree @Silver , that’s why he is a master mixer on the sites, they just keep on coming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (11/5/18)

No FA SoHo? Thats really a great alternative to RY4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Adephi said:


> No FA SoHo? Thats really a great alternative to RY4.


Nope unfortunately not, the top post is all I got.
Really tempted to try something with Black Ducat too, actually.
I've never vaped tobacco in DL, always MTL. Maybe for a change I should drop the nic way down and DL it for a different experience too. Just feels a bit unnatural DL'ing tobacco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777 (11/5/18)

Try this recipe of mines

Biscuit (Inw) 1%
Cheesecake GC (Tfa) 2.5%
Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) 3%
Vienna Cream (Fa) 2%
Marshmallow (Tfa) 1%
Ry4 Double (Tfa) 3%
Gold Ducat (Inw) 1.5%
MTS (Fa) 0.25%
Sweetner (Tfa) 0.5%

Mix Ratio 65/35

Steep: 3 weeks minimum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Try this recipe of mines
> 
> Biscuit (Inw) 1%
> Cheesecake GC (Tfa) 2.5%
> ...


Sorry, MTS?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Sorry, MTS?



MTS (Mellow, Thick & Smooth) Vape Wizard is an additive. I use it in tobaccos to smooth out rough the edges and to blend a complex mix together better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Faheem777 said:


> MTS (Mellow, Thick & Smooth) Vape Wizard is an additive. I use it in tobaccos to smooth out rough the edges and to blend a complex mix together better.


Ohh right, Vape Wizard, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (12/5/18)

Awesome thread Id like to follow

Reactions: Like 2


----------

